# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  A mundet qe autoret e postimeve te perkthejne termat e pakuptueshem?

## Reschen

Ne shume tema te vjetra e te reja ka disa terma te pakuptueshem. Kuptohet qe jane ne gjuhen fetare por kur i lexoj dhe nuk i kuptoj, humbet edhe interesimi per te lexuar deri ne fund temen apo postimin e bere. Te pakten ne fund te cdo postimi te behet edhe perkthimi i ketyre termave duke i shkruajtur me bold ose kjo teme qe kam hapur le te sherbeje per te postuar keto terma dhe per ti perkthyer ato

----------


## Reschen

Pershembull cfare do te thote Ipeshk, Nunc, Biskop, Kardinal, Dioqeze, Katedrale, Monsinjor.
Fm neqoftese dikush mund ti perktheje keto terma

----------


## Rroni01

gjethplepi,
o sa ke te drejt per kete kerkes qe e bene mbi fjalet e panjohura (jo per te gjithe); por, besoj se do te humbesh kohe me prit spjegime mbi keto gjera... sepse me siguri (porsi ne medicin) edhe ne keto fjale duhet ta njohesh bile pakez, gjuhen latine, per ti kuptuar keto fjale.
prandaj, 
keshillim: hulumto dhe mere nje fjalor ose hyn ne internet ne google, dhe me siguri do te gjesh spjegime shume te kjarta mbi keto fjale.
Jane fjale te vjetra shume vjeqare, dhe jane me kuptim te madhe.
edhe nje gje: 
terminologjia e cdo tradite fetare apo e cdo religjioni, eshte e pasur dhe ka permbajtje te thelle antropologjike, teologjike, filozifike etj, e keshtu qe duhet sado pak njohuri per kuptim te ketyre terminologjive.
edhe ne besimin mysliman, ke shume shume fjale (biles, nje perqindje e madhe) te terminologjise arabe.
prandaj, besoj se duhesh shume studim e shume angazhim.
te pershendes e pune te mbare.
Rroni01

----------


## toni77_toni

*Pershendetje!*

*Lidhur me ato qe ju keni kerkuar mund te lexoni; kliko*
*http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...36#post2207336*


*
1) Diakonati (greqisht: “Siaxovoç” d.m.th. shërbëtor) ësthë shkalla më e ulët e urdhërit shenjt......

2) Meshtari, prifti, greqisht: “xpeoButepoç” (prezbyteros) d.m.th. plak i nderuar, epror është në shkallën e dytë të urdhërit Shenjt........

3) Ipeshkvi i cili zgjidhet prej meshtarëve, greqisht: “exiokroç” (= episkops) d.m.th. mbikqyrës, inspektor........

Per më shumë mund te informoheni tek komuniteti katolik, "Gjithçka mbi Kishen Katolike"

Tema mbyllet sepse ka informata te mjaftueshme per secilin qe kerkon tek komuniteti katolik. Vetem nëse nuk priton te vizitoj dhe te kerkoj. 

Falëmnderit per mirkuptim

toni77*

----------

